# Tassie Brewers - Moo Brew Summer Hops



## philmud (16/3/13)

The Moo Brew twitter account tweeted that they have some summer hops looking for a good home out at MONA. Thought I'd share this info here in case any AHBers can get their hands on some. Don't know details, just what was in the tweet. Might pay to call first. If anyone CAN get some and feels like posting me a small amount I wouldn't complain!


----------



## philmud (25/3/13)

My Father in Law went & picked up a bunch of these hops for me, but I suspect they're no good. They are brown & damp, and while they smell hoppy, there's a sharp smell to them too. I'm guessing they are no good, but thought I'd confirm it with people who have more experience with hop flowers.


----------



## Florian (25/3/13)

What you see is what you get.

If you would like that aroma in your beer, use them late in the kettle or even dry hop.

Worth a try at least, but up to you of course.


----------



## philmud (25/3/13)

The hop smell is lovely! If the ammonia smell came too, then I'd leave 'me alone


----------



## Florian (25/3/13)

Phil Mud said:


> The hop smell is lovely! If the ammonia smell came too, then I'd leave 'me alone



If that's you in your avatar then I'd leave you alone too :lol:

Honestly though, could always chuck a few in a glass of beer and see how that tastes. That might give you a little sneak peak.


----------



## philmud (25/3/13)

Florian said:


> If that's you in your avatar then I'd leave you alone too :lol:
> 
> Honestly though, could always chuck a few in a glass of beer and see how that tastes. That might give you a little sneak peak.


Happy to be left alone, I don't even smell like hops! I might dry 'em out on a screen and chuck some in a glass of beer like you suggest!


----------

